# Labour Force Survey



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Received this in the mail yesterday, never heard of that one before. Saids its mandatory to participate, if you don't want would happen?

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/eng/survey/household/3701


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes it is mandatory. I have received this in the past, during the days of long form.
Just fill it out.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Saids its mandatory to participate, if you don't want would happen?


$500 fine and/or up to 3 months in jail.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, they don't fool around. Its done by interview or phone intially, then a survey monthly for 5 months.


----------



## axelis (Jan 13, 2015)

How many questions are they asking / how long does it take? (Are you getting compensated for the time)


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't begrudge StatsCan a modicum of your time for this. It's a vital one for unemployment rates, wage data, and other crucial info for economic planning.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

As an economist, I can tell you that we rely on the data from LFS and other Statscan surveys to develop advice on a lot of government policies. Evidence-based policy is all the rage because making policy without evidence results in crappy policy. 

Your compensation is knowing that the information you provide will help governments spend your taxes more effectively. And of course not risking a fine, imprisonment or eternal damnation (which, I admit, is outside of the government's area of authority, and may not depend directly on your decision to participate in the LFS or not).


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll call the number provided and just do it, seems like an important thing based on feed back here. Thanks for that, always something to learn.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Last question: Please append a list of employees broken down by sex.

My reply: None so far as I know. It was liquor did the damage.

(this is a joke)


----------

